# Can't find soy blue cheese salad dressing



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

I can't find this in any store or market. The only thing I could find on the Internet was a recipe. There might be a product made by SoySun. This is in one of the snack recipes in the IBS book. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

"Sun Soy" is a soy milk product made by dean foods, but that is the closest I could come with that.No soy cheeses there, just the milk and nothing else promising on the Dean web page http://www.deanfoods.com/ www.sunsoy.comCould find anything that was made with a blue cheese version of soy cheese.Do you have a local healthfood or caters to vegans kind of grocery store? That would be a place to check.K.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey- the chex pizza snack, right?I couldn't find it either, but I used Soy Creamy Italian, I think Nasoya was the brand. It was pretty good.


----------

